# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Zabiegi stomatologiczne refundowane przez NFZ

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Chciałabym się dowiedzieć co Narodowy Fundusz Zdrowia gwarantuje pacjentom, ponieważ słyszałam że czesto zdarza się, ze lekarze chca oplaty za usługę, która jest refundowana.

----------


## dr.

Aktualnie obowiązuje nas rozporządzenie Ministra Zdrowia z dnia 30 sierpnia 2009, które definiuje jakie świadczenia stomatologiczne i jakie materiały służące do ich wykonania należą się ubezpieczonym bezpłatnie. 

W wykazie gwarantowanych świadczeń stomatologicznych znalazły się m.in.:

    * Badanie lekarskie stomatologiczne z instruktażem higieny jamy ustnej 1 raz w okresie 12 miesięcy
    * Badanie lekarskie kontrolne 3 razy w okresie 12 miesięcy
    * Zdjęcie zębowe wewnątrzustne
    * Znieczulenie miejscowe powierzchniowe jako samodzielne znieczulenie
    * Znieczulenie miejscowe nasiękowe
    * Znieczulenie przewodowe wewnątrzustne
    * Leczenie próchnicy powierzchownej – za każdy ząb
    * Opatrunek leczniczy w zębie stałym
    * Usunięcie złogów nazębnych za każdą 1/2 łuku zębowego 1 raz w okresie 12 miesięcy w obrębie całego uzębienia
    * Leczenie zmian na błonie śluzowej jamy ustnej (obejmuje każdą wizytę)
    * Usunięcie zęba jednokorzeniowego / wielokorzeniowego
    * Usunięcie zęba przez dłutowanie wewnątrzzębodołowe przy zastosowaniu wierteł, dźwigni

PROTETYKA

    * Uzupełnienie braków zębowych przy pomocy protezy częściowej wyłącznie z prostymi doginanymi klamrami w zakresie 5–8 brakujących zębów w 1 łuku zębowym
    * Uzupełnienie braków zębowych przy pomocy protezy częściowej wyłącznie z prostymi doginanymi klamrami w zakresie większym niż 8 brakujących zębów w 1 łuku zębowym
    * Zaopatrzenie bezzębnej szczęki protezą całkowitą w szczęce (żuchwie) łącznie z pobraniem wycisku czynnościowego na łyżce indywidualne.

ORTODONTA

    * NFZ gwarantuje bezpłatne leczenie ortodontyczne wad zgryzu z zastosowaniem aparatu do zdejmowania jedno- i dwuszczękowego do ukończenia 12 roku życia
    * Ponadto zapewniona jest kontrola wyników leczenia po jego zakończeniu w tak zwanym okresie retencji do ukończenia 13. roku życia (dotyczy dzieci leczonych w ramach świadczeń gwarantowanych)
    * Raz w roku kalendarzowym przysługuje naprawa aparatu ortodontycznego wykonanego w ramach świadczeń gwarantowanych do ukończenia 13. roku życia (nie przysługuje wymiana i naprawa aparatu ortodontycznego uszkodzonego z powodunieprawidłowego użytkowania).

LECZENIE PRZYZĘBIA
Podstawowe zabiegi z tego zakresu finansuje NFZ. W ramach leczenia oferuje się zabiegi takie, jak

    * kiretaż zwykły
    * plastyka wędzidełka
    * leczenie zmian na błonie śluzowej jamy ustnej
    * unieruchomienie rozchwianych zębów ligaturą drucianą


STOMATOLOGICZNA POMOC DORAŹNA
Ze stomatologicznej pomocy doraźnej pacjent może skorzystać wyłącznie w przypadku:

    * nagłego, ostrego bólu zęba występującego szczególnie nocą
    * obrzęku twarzy
    * urazu twarzy ( złamanie zęba, złamanie żuchwy, złamanie szczęki )
    * krwawienia występującego w obrębie jamy ustnej

W przypadku ogólnie zaniedbanej jamy ustnej i bólu zęba wywołanego czynnikami mechanicznymi bądź chemicznymi (słodkie, kwaśne) lekarz w ramach swoich kompetencji może skierować ubezpieczonego do gabinetu, który udziela świadczeń w godzinach przed i popołudniowych, celem przeprowadzenia sanacji jamy ustnej.

Każdy ubezpieczony w ramach ubezpieczenia zdrowotnego może i powinien systematycznie kontrolować stan swojego uzębienia 3 razy w okresie 12 miesięcy.

Dlatego zakres świadczeń stomatologicznych w ramach pomocy doraźnej nie dopuszcza sytuacji, by lekarz stomatolog pełniący dyżur w ramach pomocy doraźnej, na żądanie pacjenta przeprowadzał kompleksową sanację jamy ustnej (zakładał wypełnienia, dokonywał mnogich ekstrakcji, usuwał złogi nazębne).

W placówkach stomatologicznej pomocy doraźnej świadczenia udzielane są :
- od poniedziałku do piątku w godzinach od 19.00 do 7.00 rano dnia następnego,
- w soboty, dni świąteczne i inne dni ustawowo wolne od pracy całodobowo.

Artykuł zaktualizowano: 15.03.2010 r.


Źródło artykułu: Narodowy Fundusz Zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest prawdą ,że od 1.01.2011 nie usuwa się kamienia w ramach nfz?

----------


## esteticdent

nie jest to prawda w kontrakcie z nfz nadal istnieje podpunkt:
* Usunięcie złogów nazębnych za każdą 1/2 łuku zębowego 1 raz w okresie 12 miesięcy w obrębie całego uzębienia
Takze przysluguje kazdemu raz w roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj byłem u stomatologa z NFZ i od tego roku za usunięcie kamienia trzeba płacić. Tak mi powiedział.

----------


## piotrek121

czy to prawda, że "białe plomby" nie są już refundowane przez NFZ?

----------


## esteticdent

Witam
Nie wiem gdzie Pan chodzi do stomatologa ale we Wrocławiu nadal jest refundowane usuwanie kamienia wiec albo byl Pan u stomatologa ktory nie ma kontraktu albo poprostu zle zostal Pan poinformowany, jezeli chodzi o "biale plomby" to rowniez sa one refundowane... Jezeli sa jakies watpliwosci to prosze sie zapoznac ze strona NFZ z Panstwa okregu i tam sa wypisane zabiegi ktore podlegaja refundacji. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pc_maniac

Może wyjaśnię sprawę usuwania złogów nazębnych (kamienia nazębnego), gdyż jestem właśnie bezpośrednio po rozmowie z komórką d.s. kontraktów w NFZ odpowiedzialną za rozliczanie Stomatologii.

Otóż, prawdą jest, że w koszyku usług zakontraktowanych przez NFZ znajduje się nadal "usuwanie złogów nazębnych", ponieważ w 2011 roku umowy są jedynie aneksowane z roku poprzedniego.

Niestety, tak się składa, że nie zmienia to faktu, że na razie NFZ za tą usługę nie zwróci pieniędzy, ponieważ w koszyku usług zakontraktowanych przez Ministerstwo Zdrowia z NFZ'em, Ministerstwo po prostu przeoczyło tę pozycję.

Odpowiedź jaką dostałem z NFZ jest taka - "na razie nie zwracamy pieniędzy za usuwanie złogów nazębnych, ponieważ usługa ta nie znalazła się w koszyku usług refundowanych, ale w lutym ma wyjść poprawka do tego koszyka i JEST MOŻLIWOŚĆ, że pozycja ta wróci na swoje miejsce. Niestety nie jesteśmy w stanie na chwilę obecną zagwarantować, że faktycznie w poprawkach pozycja ta zostanie przywrócona przez Ministerstwo, więc w tej sprawie nalezy zasięgnąć ponownej informacji w NFZ pod koniec Lutego 2011 roku".

To wszystko w temacie kamienia nazębnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy prawdą jest, że od tego roku nawet najsłabsze znieczulenie nie jest refundowane? Czy to tylko wymysł mojego dentysty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy są refundowane? Do kiedy? W jakim wieku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem obecnie w trakcie leczenia górnej jedynki przez ponad 20 lat tkwiło tam wypełnienie zrobione jeszcze za PRL-u no ale kiedyś musiało wypaść obecnie stomatolog trochę oczyścił ząb a założył wypełnienie które już cztery razy wyleciało mam pytanie jaki materiał w ramach NFZ dentysta zakłada na przednie zęby ( przed piątą wizytą byłem u kilku dentystów na konsultacji i podano mi że muszę dopłacić ok 100 zł , mój dentysta zawyżył tą kwotę do 700 ) czy te wypełnienia są tak kiepskie czy nasi dentyści ??????????????

----------


## Caroline

Chyba wypełnienia... W końcu jeśli jest coś długowieczne to firma produkująca materiał nie zarobi dużo...

----------


## niuniuni

W najbliższym czasie zamierzam wybrać się do stomatologa, który ma podpisaną umowę z NFZ. W związku z tym już zacząłem wnikać w obowiązujące akty prawne bo bez tego lepiej nie mieć kontaktu z lekarzem. 
Chodzi mi o to czy znieczulenia, jakie są opisane w rozporządzeniu:
6. Znieczulenie miejscowe powierzchniowe jako samodzielne znieczulenie przysługujące w powiązaniu ze świadczeniami stomatologicznymi finansowanymi ze środków publicznych kod 23.0401 
7. Znieczulenie miejscowe nasiękowe przysługujące w powiązaniu ze świadczeniami stomatologicznymi finansowanymi ze środków publicznych kod 23.0402 
8. Znieczulenie przewodowe wewnątrzustne przysługujące w powiązaniu ze świadczeniami stomatologicznymi finansowanymi ze środków publicznych kod 23.0403
to prawdziwe znieczulenia, czy jakaś ściema żeby było niby coś refundowane?

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
właśnie jestem na etapie leczenia zębów. Na początku dentystka powiedziała mi,że muszę ściągnąć kamień na zębach i wypiaskować. Za tę przyjemność zapłaciłam 150 zł (w pakiecie taniej, normalnie po 100 zł za zabieg). Jak się puźniej dowiedziałam można to było zrobić na nfz. Leczenie zębów od jedynki do trójki jest refundowane w całości, zarówno leczenie próchnicy jak i leczenie kanałowe, z wypełnieniem białym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam małe pytanie. byłam zmuszona pójść ostatnio do stomatologa częściej niż zwykle ponieważ pękła mi jedynka (od 15 lat była na niej licówka bo wcześniej pękła na pół po skosie) licówka ta była zakładana na "kasę chorych" a teraz gdy poprosiłam o "naprawę" lekarz powiedział że to jest niemożliwe bo to nie jest refundowane i zarządał 200zł. czy nie było tak że widoczne zęby są refundowane?? od 1 do 4??

----------


## kinga67

Temat może troszkę stary ale niestety nie znalazłam nigdzie odpowiedzi na moje pytanie. Czy jeżeli będę zakładała "lepsze plomby", które nie są refundowane z NFZ czy cena jaka zapłacę w ramach wizyty z rejestracji na NFZ bądź prywatnie będzie się różniła ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam poszukuje listę wszystkich zabiegów które są wykonywane w gabinecie stomatologicznym wraz z ich kodowym odpowiednikiem. Każdy wykonany zabieg ma swój kod. Czy wie ktoś gdzie takowe informację mogę znaleźć? Piszę system informatyczny dlatego potrzebuję tych informacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wyrwanie zęba, korzenia jedynki jest refundowane ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

usuwanie wszystkich zębów jest refundowane przez NFZ.

----------


## parafa

Dzisiaj zabiegi stomatologiczne nie są takie drogie, ja sam ostatnio robiłam sobie skaling, piaskowanie, polerowanie zębów i fluoryzację za niecałe 100 zł w profemedzie, opłacało się bo zrobiłam sobie kompleksowe czyszczenie.

----------


## Kolus123

Jak rozliczenia z nfz to polecam skorzystać ze specjalistów, bo nie jest to łatwe. Ja korzystam z tej firmy dr100 i nie mam problemów z nfzetem.

----------


## tutulek

jeśli chodzi o zęby to ja nie liczę na NFZ, wole zapłącić i iść prywatnie teraz będe robić zeby w Lux Medzie, byłam już na darmowych kosnultacjach i muszę zrobić 5 bo mi się psuje, ale zapłacę i przynajmniej wiem, że będe miała dobrze zrobione a nie że mi odwalą fuszerkę uzywając najtańszych materiałów do naprawy zęba.

----------


## Adamos

Zawsze miałem problemy z rozliczeniem z NFZ , ale ostatnio oni mi pomagajądr100.pl/ i mam problem z głowy.

----------


## lukilka

ja tam nigdy nie miaam problemu z NFZ bo od dawna już z nimi nie współpracuję, mam abonament w Lux Medzie i zawsze moge liczyć na bezporblemowe leczenie, teraz nawet mają do 15 października darmowe kosnultacje stomatologiczne więc zawsze mam jakąś korzyść.

----------


## Wakus

Jeśli chodzi o rozliczenia z nfz stomatologia to polecam dr100.pl/ jeśli tak jak ja mieliście z tym problemy. Oni bardzo mi pomogli.

----------


## tomek392

Ja zrezygnowałem z leczenia na NFZ od czasu, gdy nikt nie mógł poradzić sobie z moim zębami. Udałem się do kliniki prywatnej Dental Park i teraz mam piękny, zdrowy uśmiech. Nie żałuję, że wydałem na to trochę pieniędzy, bo to mimoo wszystko inwestycja w nasze zdrowie. Mieszkam w Krakowie i do kliniki mam blisko.

----------

